# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Reisepartnerin zum Surfen gesucht

## luica

Hey, 
ich heie Luica, bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nhe von Hamburg. Bin voraussichtlich im Juni fertig mit dem Abitur und wrde danach gerne ca. ein halbes Jahr mit meinem VW Bus durch Europa touren.. Frankreich, Spanien, England, Portugal.. egal- hauptsache dem Wind und den Wellen hinter her.
Ich suche noch eine Reisepartnerin fr diesen Trip, da ich ungerne alleine vereisen wrde. 
Freue mich auf Nachrichten..
Hang Loose  :Smile:

----------


## NoStress

Hallo,
ich werde auch Ende Mai mit dem Abi fertig. Aus dem geplanten Spanien und Portugaltrip wird bei mir ni :Angry: hab nur einen Kombi) und werde im Juni wahrscheinlich in Dnemark sein (Klittmller und Hanstholm). Falls du auch oben bist kann man sich ja mal treffen und ein paar Wellen schlitzen. 
lg Hannes

----------


## ellisa70

Hallo Luci,
vielleicht magst du ja in der 1. Juni Woche nach Kos mitkommen?
Bin auch alleine unterwegs und in Marmari recht gnstig nahe der Surfstation untergebracht. Falls du Interesse hast schreib mir bitte an shorebrake69@yahoo.com! LG ellisa

----------

